# Ruby Red Spilo



## Tensa

Here are a few pictures of my new ruby red spilo to share. Sorry the pictures and the tank are not anything fancy it was a spur of the moment buy so i had to make space for a tank that was cycled. If anyone else has one that they want to post pictures of please feel free to add them to this thread to share with the community. Its hard finding pictures and info concerning the rarer species so lets group together on this one and post your pictures. A special thanks goes out to cobrafox46 for hosting my pictures.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

damn son... you better lock your doors, cuz if i find out where you live, that fish is mine...


----------



## massabsamurai

sick fish man. Amazing colors on that bad boy


----------



## Tensa

well better tell me its you stealing my fish other wise you might get a 45 round somewhere you dont want it at. we got gunz up in here lol neighbors got robbed but not us people around here know better lmao. But really i may let you borrow my baby if you ask really nice a few years from now. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Malawi-

AS fan, gorgeous looking fish... I wish I had stores near me what could make me splurge like that.. Nice find..


----------



## Tensa

i had it shipped i dont live near Aquascape but if i did i would have some rays from them too. Hey Aquascape can i get a discount for the product placement and name drop? lol


----------



## jp80911

nice spilo, I notice it's on your kitchen counter, hope it doesn't jump out and into the sink it goes


----------



## Tensa

its not a jumper luckily but i do need a top. I got that tank for 10 bucks so thats why i dont have a top.


----------



## Trigga

Awesome.. I hope I can get my hands on one


----------



## His Majesty

very sexy looking fish. definetly a good buy


----------



## Tensa

Thanks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

It looks so delicious and starburst flavour, nice colours and fish.


----------



## Tensa

thanks but i dont think it has a strawberry center. if it did i would of ate it by now. it is awful close to the stove...


----------



## Malawi-

Does AS still have anymore in stock, I never seen those on their website.


----------



## Tensa

its in their forum. when rare fish like this come in they dont make the webpage because they can only get a few in once every couple years and they are usually sold the same day. They have 4 left unless someone i know bought them all lol which they might of.


----------



## Ba20

yeah im excited i go to get my 12" BDR tonight


----------



## Tensa

be sure and post pics man.


----------



## ANDONI

That's one nice looking piranha.


----------



## Tensa

thank you.


----------



## Malawi-

Yeah this may be one of my most favorite looking piranhas... I need to get one of these.. Well worth 125 bucks.. What size tank do you have him in and what size is he going to move too? Since hes in the temp in the kitchen! Damn, hell of a fish. They max 7-8''?


----------



## Euromarker

mine isn't as red as the rest of the ones I've seen. Any ideas why?


----------



## Tensa

Euromaker
yours sounds like it is still stressed since it is recovering from ammonia burn. i would give it some more time and feed it shrimp with shell on if you want more red. stuff it full of pellets too.

Malawi
its in a 4 foot tank im not sure what the exact gallons are. most likely a 40 or 45 i know its not a 55. im not sure what i will move it into but it will most likely be a 72 or a 75. max size i am not sure on but if it does grow a lot i will be moving it into something like a 125 or 180.


----------



## Malawi-

Yeah I can't find any information on these guys.. I like the sound of the 125 or 180. I hope you get good growth out of him in the 72/75g, be sure to post updates on this beaut every so often. Again, great find.


----------



## Tensa

thanks i try my best to update just doesnt always work out for one reason or another. I dont think its going to grow too much but incase it does i have options.


----------



## Malawi-

Yeah I'm guessing between 7-9 max, but even at that size a tank bigger than 75 would be good... But whatever you do I'm sure it will be happy.


----------



## Demon Darko

Wow as. That's gorgeous man.


----------



## Tensa

appreciate the kind words.


----------



## primetime3wise

as nice coloration of any p i have seen, almost piraya like.


----------



## FEEFA

Sweet pick up AS, I really like the color on it


----------



## Tensa

Yea the idea of it being similar to a piraya ran through my head a little bit. But i have also seen some pretty amazing piraya on this forum that would give my baby a run for its money. Ill see what a diverse diet and some pellets can do for this bad boy. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ba20

yeah and he"ll look great once you fatten him up a little.


----------



## the_w8

very impressive...You scooped that beauty up pretty damn quick.


----------



## CyberGenetics

most beautiful piranha iv seen in a while, awsome buy man. How much did u get him for?

if u ever think of selling, u have a buyer right here!


----------



## notaverage

AS fan said:


> Euromaker
> yours sounds like it is still stressed since it is recovering from ammonia burn. i would give it some more time and feed it shrimp with shell on if you want more red. stuff it full of pellets too.
> 
> Malawi
> its in a 4 foot tank im not sure what the exact gallons are. most likely a 40 or 45 i know its not a 55. im not sure what i will move it into but it will most likely be a 72 or a 75. max size i am not sure on but if it does grow a lot i will be moving it into something like a 125 or 180.


Moving it to anything larger is a waste of space.
They don't get too big. you stated below the size...thats about right.

This is just an opinion but I would rather put bigger fish or a shoal in a 180.
This guy will be happy in a 55 or even a 75 for life.


----------



## Ja'eh

Looks awsome AS, so jealous right now that I can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## PygoLover

WONDERFULL!!!
Tommy


----------



## Tensa

Thanks everyone for the comments. Yea i was kind of thinking a 75 but i really want to make the tank i put it in low maintenance so thats why i was thinking a little larger tank. But the little bugger is pretty active in what it has and has plenty of room right now. Water quality doesn't seem to be a issue yet so we will see. Also seems to leave little fish alone because its not worth the effort of catching so i might be able to make everything look nice in a bigger tank when i move. Maybe some neons and danios. But that is way down the road prob summer of next year. I also have another mac or spilo whatever you want to call it. the gold ones. that i will need to put in this tank later on. its really small right now and thats why i got this tank in the first place was for that fish.



Ja said:


> Looks awsome AS, so jealous right now that I can't wait till I get mine.


Yea well let me know how yours is when you get it. i know you will be happy when its in its new home.


----------



## luckydemonz5

is that the one from as


----------



## jp80911

yea that's from AS


----------



## the_w8

I think pedro got more ruby reds in didn't he?


----------



## Tensa

I havent asked yet. if i remember when i call later today ill let you know.


----------



## manuelmedina

hey does fish keeps it's color? and how big is it? and how much are they selling it at AS? sorry if too many questions but i want to get one too just don't which spilo has nicer color and if they keep color through out their life


----------



## Tensa

A heathy fish with a balanced diet will keep its color. They are pretty big already so if anything the color should get better. mine is at least 5 inches. i had a better measurement before but its late so i am too lazy to take a more exact look. the price was 125 plus shipping.


----------



## phenomenerd

Nice coloration AF!!

excuse my crapy pics, do u think this guy is the S. Spilo? Cheers


----------



## frankie09c

love that fish, trying find one, not easy to come by


----------



## jp80911

phenomenerd said:


> Nice coloration AF!!
> 
> excuse my crapy pics, do u think this guy is the S. Spilo? Cheers
> 
> View attachment 186837
> View attachment 186838


yeap looks S. Spilo to me


----------



## Tensa

nothing wrong with those pics man, thats a nice looking P. Come one people keep posting pics of yours so when people are looking for them in the future we have a good resource for them.

PS i moved my guy to a 72 bow with black gravel.


----------



## phenomenerd

jp80911: thanks








AS fan: thanks, i'd like to see your new pics!


----------



## Tensa

i dont have a camera still but ill ask my gf to take some pics if she has a camera. they prob wont turn out to well cuz the new tank has absolutely no good light but ill see what i can do.


----------



## phenomenerd

finally a clear shot:


----------



## Tensa

now that looks nice. hows the little guy doing with the plants?


----------



## phenomenerd

AS fan said:


> now that looks nice. hows the little guy doing with the plants?


Hinding on the back of the plant and show up asking for food when he feels hungry, then back to his den again and not doing much. As far as i understand, this is common for serrasalmus, isnt it?


----------



## Tensa

yea its pretty common. eventually they come out of the shell sometimes it just takes awhile. just be glad that it didnt destroy every plant in the tank.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hi Asfan,
That is one hell of a beautiful fish you got there!...So you said it was a ruby-red spilo?!...In other words, a ruby red sanchezi, right?!...The reason I ask is because that LFS that specializes in piranhas that I was telling you about the other day (the mannys and pirayas) well anyways they have a couple of spilos that look exactly like yours and selling them as purple diamond rhoms!..this is the same owner that I was telling you about selling his 3-4 inch piraya for $159.99...I told him that those are not PDR's but he was adament and I told him that I've been keeping piranha for 25 years and have seen just about every kind but I'm not one to get into a pissing contest...anyhow, he has like three of them in the 4-5 inch range (roughly the size of yours) and is asking $275 a piece for them!!..RLMAO!


----------



## philbert

hows this guy doin ASfan?


----------



## Tensa

Fish is doing great! really active eats like a pig.

Da' Manster
I couldnt really see a local pet store getting this fish in stock its just way to rare for them. its been a couple years since these fish were available and when available only a few come in. if they did get them in a fish this rare i doubt it would be mislabeled like pet stores usually do. but to answer the sanchezi part of the question its nothing like a sanchezi. go get a pic of the fish and post it here if you can and we will confirm the ID on what it is. only thing i can think of is that the pet store may have bought a few from Pedro and tried to change the name so no one noticed.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I certainly will AS fan...That way you can see what I am talking about...The place that I am talking about is called Riverdale Pets...they have been specializing in Piranhas for over 20 plus years...Richard and Robin (husband and wife owners) have a few diffferent distributors from all over South America...I seriously doubt that he bought those "PDR's" from Pedro...But I will say this much, for a so-called expert, richard has mislabeled piranhas far too often...more than a few times that I know of...Last year, He tried selling eigenmanni's as Manueli!!...LOL!!...that is when I set him straight and explained the huge differences between the fish...I directed him to Aquascape for reference!...he apologized and then correctly labeled and re-priced them....Anyhow, Fordfanatic and I will be taking a trip down there in the next week or so and I will have him bring that kick-ass Cannon camera he has...You saw the diamond rhom, right?!...that place is in Brentwood, MD (technically, washington D.C.) on rhode island ave...only 40 minutes or so from where we live!...Literally, a piranha store (like sharkaquarium and aquascape) in our own backyard.


----------



## Tensa

sounds like a great place maybe post pics of everything they have and add it to the store review section. good thing they changed the prices because there is a huge difference in price between a manny and a eigenmanni.


----------



## Buckman

Da said:


> I certainly will AS fan...That way you can see what I am talking about...The place that I am talking about is called Riverdale Pets...they have been specializing in Piranhas for over 20 plus years...Richard and Robin (husband and wife owners) have a few diffferent distributors from all over South America...I seriously doubt that he bought those "PDR's" from Pedro...But I will say this much, for a so-called expert, richard has mislabeled piranhas far too often...more than a few times that I know of...Last year, He tried selling eigenmanni's as Manueli!!...LOL!!...that is when I set him straight and explained the huge differences between the fish...I directed him to Aquascape for reference!...he apologized and then correctly labeled and re-priced them....Anyhow, Fordfanatic and I will be taking a trip down there in the next week or so and I will have him bring that kick-ass Cannon camera he has...You saw the diamond rhom, right?!...that place is in Brentwood, MD (technically, washington D.C.) on rhode island ave...only 40 minutes or so from where we live!...Literally, a piranha store (like sharkaquarium and aquascape) in our own backyard.


riverdale is great as far as selection and variety but the prices high and the owner is arrogant. its a bit of a hike for me so i don't go often. iw ould be surprised if they actually had the real spilos.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Buckman said:


> I certainly will AS fan...That way you can see what I am talking about...The place that I am talking about is called Riverdale Pets...they have been specializing in Piranhas for over 20 plus years...Richard and Robin (husband and wife owners) have a few diffferent distributors from all over South America...I seriously doubt that he bought those "PDR's" from Pedro...But I will say this much, for a so-called expert, richard has mislabeled piranhas far too often...more than a few times that I know of...Last year, He tried selling eigenmanni's as Manueli!!...LOL!!...that is when I set him straight and explained the huge differences between the fish...I directed him to Aquascape for reference!...he apologized and then correctly labeled and re-priced them....Anyhow, Fordfanatic and I will be taking a trip down there in the next week or so and I will have him bring that kick-ass Cannon camera he has...You saw the diamond rhom, right?!...that place is in Brentwood, MD (technically, washington D.C.) on rhode island ave...only 40 minutes or so from where we live!...Literally, a piranha store (like sharkaquarium and aquascape) in our own backyard.


riverdale is great as far as selection and variety but the prices high and the owner is arrogant. its a bit of a hike for me so i don't go often. iw ould be surprised if they actually had the real spilos.
[/quote]

Buckman,
whereabouts in Maryland do you live?!...Well, I wouldn't say that Richard is arrogant, but he could certainly learn some manners and how to treat customers with a little more respect...He's just one of those "weird" guys that doesn't have a personality, keeps to himself, and seems to be in a foul mood most of the time...but once he see's you a few times, he actually opens up and converses with you!...Last week when I went in, he literally followed me up and down the aisles shooting the sh*t on his new arrivals!..Well, one thing I know is that they might be ruby red spilos because they look just like ASfan's fish however, they are not PURPLE DIAMOND RHOMS they way Richard has them labeled.....and he wants $275 for a 3-4 incher!!..you are 100% right on the prices...they are way overpriced and astronomical for a LFS...I've actually posted this a couple of times...I still can't get over 3-4 in pirayas for $159.99...He can keep them at that price!...and I told him good luck selling them!..LOL!


----------



## shiver905

Wow, man

Beautiful looking fish,
Whis you the best. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Buckman

i'm in cecil county right in the corner of MD. 10 minutes from PA and DE.


----------



## luckydemonz5

I want on these but i want him to go with my mac in 55 hes about 2.5 inchs does anyone think its a good way cohab these two in 55 about same size bc im thinkin pickin on of these up


----------



## Tensa

no chance at all of cohabing them. your mac is a solo P. enjoy it in the 55 for now and maybe buy another tank if you want more P's. my spilo has become a little finger chaser now too.


----------



## Buckman

any updated pictures? i can't get enough of that fish.


----------



## Tensa

naw not yet the new tank has no lights near it and i dont have a camera and my gf keeps forgetting to bring hers. im sorry.


----------



## Buckman

its all good, just dont keep us waiting took long


----------



## Euromarker

AS fan said:


> no chance at all of cohabing them. your mac is a solo P. enjoy it in the 55 for now and maybe buy another tank if you want more P's. my spilo has become a little finger chaser now too.


Mean sob's aren't they? Mine trys to attack my fingers too


----------



## the_w8

Yea lets get some updated pics of that spilo AS. That Ruby is absolutely stunning. Tell mama to bring her camera over.


----------



## Tensa

here are some new pics nothing great nothing special but finally had a chance to get some with the camera phone.

edit: the plate does have water in it so the fish wasn't as stressed or more of the slim coat removed then necessary. and all of the pics but one was used with a flash.


----------



## KevinB

Now! That a beauiful looking fish.


----------



## Tensa

thank you


----------



## Soul Assassin

love that P, has it grown much?


----------



## FEEFA

Its looking good ASfan, the colors really came out


----------



## Tensa

thanks everyone. im not sure if it grew too much or not because i dont remember the original measurement i made because i didnt have a picture with a ruler. it has definitely gotten thicker since i let others feed it for entertainment and is showing more purple along with the other colors. the pictures dont do it justice. when i get a tank with a light on it for the little guy should show his colors more.


----------



## Euromarker

stunning lil fish u got there...love how thick and healthy he looks.


----------



## Tensa

thanks my friends got a lil carried away with the feedings so they definitely plumped it up lol.


----------



## T-wag

that fish is sexyyy


----------



## Tensa

thanks


----------



## italianstylzzz

that fish is stunning, I would love to get one!!!!


----------



## Tensa

thanks i think pedro still has some though


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

i want yours


----------



## Tensa

lol i cant help you there maybe in a couple decades or for the right price. everything has a price lol free delivery for the right price.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

$500 you deliver to my door with a live arrival guarentee


----------



## Tensa

i feel the need to auction this bad boy off lol with a offer like that. ill be sure to pass the compliment on to the fish







. but if i do come up there to get a car later this year i may take that offer.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

if only i had $500

what are the chances AS gets one with colors like yours?


----------



## Tensa

idk im selfish and hope i have the nicest one ever but pedro is the man so you never know lol. talk to kathy she will be honest with you about how a fish looks and thats why i keep coming back.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

i just love the yellow/red if yours still looks better thats ok


----------



## Tensa

clean water and low stress are the only constants with my fish. im considering trying to get this guy on pellets and see how the color goes from there. he is just on a meat diet right now and nothing really special to make the color pop either. if you got one it should still look just as sweet as mine especially if you managed to get it on pellets.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

all mine are on pellets so far so hopefully it wouldnt be to hard


----------



## rob51821

my spilo has put on alot of weight and soo much more color since i got it a month ago. there is so much yellow and red on him. the color goes far up kinda reminds me of a piraya. i mostly feed him krill so thats probably why it colored up so much.


----------



## Tensa

good deal man post some more pics here to share. and yea the piraya thing passed through my head before too. thats why i love these spilos they are the best mix of serra/pygos and the colors that they offer.


----------



## Soul Assassin

AS, cut a hole in one side of a piece of fish (tilapia works good) and stuff some mini pellets in, I do it almost every day.
The P thinks its eating fish but you also get the additional benefit of pellet colour/nutrition.

Like I said b4 beauty of a P


----------



## Tensa

thanks man. luckily i havent had to try stuffing pellets in meat for any of my serras yet. but if i cant get it on pellets ill try that.


----------



## Buckman

might be picking up a little one this weekend!


----------



## Tensa

be sure and post some pictures in this thread if you do. i want as many as possible in here to save for future reference for others in the hobby so they dont have to look far for good pics.


----------



## Buckman

how is yours doing man?


----------



## balluupnetme

Nice Fish I made my decision to get a rhom over this spilo and now I'm kinda regretting it lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

when that happens it means you just need another tank


----------



## chaddfc

Hey ASFan got my 2-3" Ruby Red from AS this morning at 10am....he wasnt too shy either and has some great color. Heres some pics...















What do you feed yours right now and how often?? I got some frozen tilapia and my vita-chem should be here in a couple days to soak the tilapia in... Hopefully that gives some great color.


----------



## Tensa

id try to put him on pellets so you atleast have that as a option if i was you. my guy is on a diet because he got fat from my friends so its about once a week he gets fed but he will eat everyday no problem if i let him. he loves tilapia, shrimp, and the occasional silverside. thats what i am offering right now. thanks for adding pics here. enjoy watching your guy grow.


----------



## chaddfc

AS fan said:


> id try to put him on pellets so you atleast have that as a option if i was you. my guy is on a diet because he got fat from my friends so its about once a week he gets fed but he will eat everyday no problem if i let him. he loves tilapia, shrimp, and the occasional silverside. thats what i am offering right now. thanks for adding pics here. enjoy watching your guy grow.


What are the pellets and do they sell them at petco, petsmart??? Those are my only LFS around? What are they exactly?? name?


----------



## Tensa

yes when people say pellets on here we just mean any cichlid pellet food. most people on here use some products like hikari gold, hikari bio gold, and if your store has it new life spectrum. pretty much any cichlid pellet works it is just sometimes hard to get the serras to eat them but you can stuff pellets in the meat too. pellets are good to balance the diet and make color pop.


----------



## chaddfc

Ok will try that first and maybe if doesnt eat it ill stuff it in the tilapia


----------



## Buckman

just got mine


----------



## Tensa

im liking the spilo and the tank. can we get a full tank shot? the plant and wood on the right looks like something i was considering using in my tank thats why i ask.


----------



## Dawgz

They look really nice once they get bigger...like around 7" and thicker.

REALLY nice lookn fish.


----------



## Buckman

AS fan said:


> im liking the spilo and the tank. can we get a full tank shot? the plant and wood on the right looks like something i was considering using in my tank thats why i ask.


sure, i'll see if i can work on that tonight.


----------



## Buckman

here ya go


----------



## Blue Flame

Cool spilo. Looks like it has plenty of room to grow out.


----------



## Tensa

yea i like that. simple is best. wait till it fills out the tank and becomes even more bold.


----------



## Buckman

AS fan said:


> yea i like that. simple is best. wait till it fills out the tank and becomes even more bold.


i can't wait haha i hope it gets the attitude that it owns that tank.

thanks blue


----------



## sandwich5027

My tank is now just gravel and that's it......I like the focus to be on the fish......So i removed the wood....i like your tank....simple and open.....way better..


----------



## glockner99

Beautiful Spilo AS fan.....Very Nice Color!!


----------



## Buckman

bump for brian


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

whats bump mean?


----------



## Tensa

he bumped the thread so you could post pictures of your spilo. bump is just to get attention in a thread or help someone find a thread. after awhile old threads get buried so you bump it up to the top so its easy to see.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

got it


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Here ya go, Buckman
He lost a little color I think he's a little stressed in a divided tank


----------



## Tensa

looking good man i like the fact you can still see juvi spots on that bad boy too.


----------



## chaddfc

Heres some new pics of my Ruby red.....had em for about 2 weeks now....hell eat anything pellets and tilapia and bloodworms so far all soaked in my vita chem of course. sorry kinda blurry hes camera shy literally hes fine with me right there but as soon as the camera goes up he swims around making it impossible for a shot :rasp: 






















Haha hes always hiding behind my intake from my fluval filter.... .


----------



## Buckman

brian519 said:


> Here ya go, Buckman
> He lost a little color I think he's a little stressed in a divided tank


looks awesome!! how big?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

About 3"


----------



## Buckman

Here are some updated pics of mine


----------



## Killabee

good looking fish! but he needs more buddys!


----------



## Buckman

no buddies for her







she'll eat them all. def not mixing spilos either, that would be an expensive meal.


----------



## Killabee

buddy's of the same species perhaps?


----------



## Buckman

negative. too agressive. they're very expensive and i don't have the money to experiment like that. wish i did though.


----------



## Guest

Any updated pics of these ruby reds??? Just ordered mine... Curious to see what he will look like after a couple years.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Nice pickup tensa, im envious lol


----------



## Tensa

thanks







.


----------



## klink67

Yeah I would like to see some pics of 6+in. ruby reds. I think some members have those but I forget who it was. I will post pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## klink67

How do I post pics?


----------



## klink67

Heinrich my Ruby Red Spilo

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0037.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0038.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0039.jpg

FTS Biocube 29

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0040.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0041.jpg

Aquascape Packaging

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0043.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/klink67/IMAG0044.jpg


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Tensa get ready. You got to bring them all over


----------



## klink67

For some reason only one posted even though I used photobucket.

Update my RRS(Heinrich) is out patrolling his tank. I can see my feeder fish swimming frantically all over the tank so its a good sign.


----------



## Tensa

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Tensa get ready. You got to bring them all over


im ready! lol


----------



## Sylar_92

klink67 said:


> How do I post pics?


JZ and P-freak hosted mine fir me a while back but it seems to work if you send them to your self through your email and readjust them then post them.


----------



## klink67




----------



## klink67

close as I can get. All I have is a droid 8mp camera to take pics with. My spilo is one smart fish! I cant seem to get a good pic of him.


----------



## klink67

FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klink67

My ruby red made 2 of the small goldfish disappear last night. He is also starting to be a little less skittish and will swim around the tank as long as I keep my distance.


----------



## Genesis8

Congtratulation on the fish but those are horrible pics.


----------



## klink67

Trust me once I get some light on the tank and figure out my camera they will be better. I will try for one more good pic this evening.


----------



## Smoke

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfaP7jOS_N4


----------



## klink67

how big? Nice ruby red! I can wait until my tank is lit.


----------



## Smoke

klink67 said:


> how big? Nice ruby red! I can wait until my tank is lit.


Thanks, 6-7". Looks very dark in general.


----------



## klink67

I put some blackwater extract in there to make him more comfortable. My light should be in on monday so I will post pics then.


----------



## klink67

New light just arrived!!!

I also have some java moss and java fern.My lfs told me that these are high light plants but apparently they can survive under any light.

I will upload pics in a few minutes.


----------



## klink67

First one, my camera is taking a long time uploading.


----------



## Smoke

klink67 said:


> New light just arrived!!!
> 
> I also have some java moss and java fern.My lfs told me that these are high light plants but apparently they can survive under any light.
> 
> I will upload pics in a few minutes.


cool! Java fern rocks - and from my experience, they are a low lighted plant (cuz I don't do lights well)...


----------



## klink67

Hard to get good pics of him.










FTS RRS is hiding










Top shot


----------



## klink67




----------



## klink67

Best color shot









I am still trying to get the setting on my droids camera just right but I think these pics are better than last time.

What do you think I should do with this driftfood? I have 2 pieces that I was thinking of vertical but I am not sure.


----------



## gfenton123

Tensa said:


> Here are a few pictures of my new ruby red spilo to share. Sorry the pictures and the tank are not anything fancy it was a spur of the moment buy so i had to make space for a tank that was cycled. If anyone else has one that they want to post pictures of please feel free to add them to this thread to share with the community. Its hard finding pictures and info concerning the rarer species so lets group together on this one and post your pictures. A special thanks goes out to cobrafox46 for hosting my pictures.


I want that fish. WoW


----------



## Tensa

thanks







its one of prides and joys


----------

